# Hunched up mice.



## Tinkers Mousery

Hi there, 
I havnt had any problems with my mice ( pet type) since iv had them but i noticed yesterday two of my girls were hunched up. They almost look like they have a hunch back. I was just wondering y this is?? i checked their water n its fine, they are still eating fine and active, but the allmost appear to scurry rarther than walk like a normal mouse. I was wondering what could cause this. They look a lot better today but i still would like to find out what caused it. Many thanks


----------



## thekylie

Are they sniffly or making any noise at all when they breathe? Are their eyes bright and open? And is their fur still sleek and flat or is it looking ragged?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

it was nice and sleek but now looks a bit ragged. When they bend over the fur seperates. their eyes were a bit gunky but i cleaned them up moved them to a clean tank ( and also seperated them from the other girls as if it was a infection i didnt want it to spread) and then they were fine. so i put them back with the other girls now and they have slightly hunched over again. their eyes are still fine tho and they dont seem to be making any unusual noises.??? they just look hunched over.??? :?: also another girl looks slightly hunched now aswell???


----------



## SarahY

Are they pooing normally? Walking hunched up can mean constipation. If you think they may be constipated try feeding them plenty of green food - which would give a normal mouse diarrhea - and that will loosen their stools.

I don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but mice rarely live long after they start looking like that.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

Iv just been and checked on them and they are 100% better. got virtually no hunch and are looking bright eyed and bushy tailed. i packed out their house with bedding as i thought they might be cold and they have got a lot better since i done that!! so yea.... im not really sure what it was :?

Thanks for all the advice tho. I really do hope they are ok coz one of them is my favourite mouse of all time....Sugar. my little silver & white girl. She was still looking for me tonight tho and hopped up on my hand, ran up my arm and snuggled down by neck. thats where she stays till its time for her to go back in ( and its a task and a half trying to get her back in her cage!!) id be lost without her!!

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## moustress

It's nice to have a little buddy to keep you company while you do your mousework.

It does sounds like it may have been the cold that had them looking out of whack.


----------

